# Keeping indoor rabbits cool



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Any tips on keeping indoor buns cool over summer? My living room, where they live, gets unbearably hot. I'm at work so can't leave the patio doors open and there's no other room they can live in.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a similar problem as mine live in the conservatory. Yesterday I opened the door to the garden but they didn't go out even though it was boiling in their room. But when I knelt down to where they were sleeping it was actually cool where they were and even cooler than outside! I think its because they were on cool tiles and in the shade.

One tip I've heard is to put coolers that you freeze for cold boxes etc in their bed so they can lay on them. I'm going to do this for my buns.

Is there a fan you could leave on for them but out of reach of the wires being nibbled?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

do you have double glazed windows where you can lock them when they are slightly open? if that makes sense lol.. that's what I have ben doing and closing curtains and blinds where I can, more so for Rosie as she is in the kitchen and the sun is on it all day.. They seem happy enough  they are relaxing so I suppose if your sat still your not going to get yourself too warm


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

chill terracotta pots and put them in,
freeze bottles of water, wrap, so bunnies dont get freezer burn, they will lie against them.
buy 'chin-chilla' s, small pieces of marble that are fabulous, marketed for the chinchilla, pre chilled for extra coolness.
all of which dont put your house at risk of fire or theft!


----------



## Tsuyama (Feb 12, 2010)

It gets really hot in Japan and we can buy cool mats for pets here. They are slabs of thin cool metal, we got one for Jake last summer and he loved it, he lay on it all the time! I'm not sure if you'll get them in the UK or not and I'm not sure what type of metal it is but it never seems to heat up.


----------



## Louise_81 (Mar 5, 2010)

I agree with all of the above.

It is cooler at ground level than head hight, so the bunnies are experiencing a different temp. I would put shaded areas, so they can escape the blaze of the sun, and you could try ice pods which you freeze for pets, but it is just an expensive version of the freezing a water bottle. However, it claims to stay cool for 8 hour, so may put your mind at rest whilst your at work.

Remember they will need access to plenty of water in this heat

I have my guys outside and I still worry


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I use ice pods, you can buy them from pets at home


----------

